# Ntkg



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

If you are still looking for a good boat, this one might do it for you.
--Darkness/Subourbon


"Tarpon 120 (dark blue) - purchased in 11/03 and used approx. 10 times roughly during that month. It's been sitting in the garage ever since. The yak has a few scratches - basic wear and tear.

It includes two scotty rod holders - one in the usual spot between the legs, the other on the starboard side, behind the seat. Also included are an anchor (with rope and spool), an unistalled after-market front hatch bungee kit (purchased from this site) and a $100 two-piece werner paddle. Pictures available!!

Asking $525 - boat is in North Carolina.

Call me at 919 423 6310 or email me at [email protected]"


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

wow...
where was i didnt see this until just now


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

as of 8:30pm Sat, boat is still for sale.


----------

